# A Vizsla's Crime - A poem



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/do-i-go-back-home-today-when-my-family.html

Support your local Vizsla Rescue groups. We need to continue to educate puppy buyers. Rescue will try and save these K9 "criminals."

We give thanks (on Thanksgiving) for the joy and happiness our Vizslas bring to our family. 

RBD


----------

